# did prometrium delay your period?



## sarahincanada

hi everyone :flower:

this month ive been taking prometrium suppositories for the first time, 2 pills vaginally at nighttime (200mg). I had a negative beta at 11dpo and a bfn at 15dpo so I stopped taking them and the last dose was Saturday night. I still dont have my period, and am now 17dpo which is my longest LP ever (usually 13/14, last month was 15). sunday and monday I have been progesterone free so hoping its coming today.

I just wondering who on here taking prometrium suppositories had their period on time and who had it delayed, and for how long? I read somewhere it can take up to a week, but then others get their period while on the suppositories :shrug:

its annoying when you know you are not pregnant but just waiting for the witch to arrive :coffee:


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Not me! I got my period exactly fourteen days after egg retrieval while take three little prometrium "balls" a day and a crinone progesterone suppository. I was afraid it would delay it also. I actually started spotting (knowing it was close) at 13dpo.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I hope your delay is short lived so you can be on the road to the next round!


----------



## sarahincanada

Miss Jennifer said:


> I hope your delay is short lived so you can be on the road to the next round!

thank you, and good luck to you too [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Sarah!
Ive been taking it the last two months and both times AF arrived 48hrs after stopping the pills... 

did you call your doc's office? are they not going to give you another BETA test?

hope she comes soon, I know waiting for AF sucks....


----------



## sarahincanada

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: Sarah!
> Ive been taking it the last two months and both times AF arrived 48hrs after stopping the pills...
> 
> did you call your doc's office? are they not going to give you another BETA test?
> 
> hope she comes soon, I know waiting for AF sucks....

thank you! I took my last pills saturday night so tonight will be 72 hours. Ive read for some people it takes a week :dohh:
did you take orally or vaginally? did you stop day 14 or shorter/longer?
I will do a beta at the end of the week if it doesnt come but I dont think Im pregnant


----------



## Chris77

I'm interested in this as well as last night I just started taking Prometrium. 200 mgs vaginally.


----------



## Lizzy444

I took Prometrium orally and I don't think it affected AF. In fact, I stayed on Prometrium until I started AF. I was worried it would mess with my cycle length, had read that was the case with some people, but it was not for me.


----------



## sarahincanada

I got my flow today, so thats after 3 full days free of prometrium. It seems that for some people it delays and others not.


----------



## LiSa2010

sarahincanada said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Sarah!
> Ive been taking it the last two months and both times AF arrived 48hrs after stopping the pills...
> 
> did you call your doc's office? are they not going to give you another BETA test?
> 
> hope she comes soon, I know waiting for AF sucks....
> 
> thank you! I took my last pills saturday night so tonight will be 72 hours. Ive read for some people it takes a week :dohh:
> did you take orally or vaginally? did you stop day 14 or shorter/longer?
> I will do a beta at the end of the week if it doesnt come but I dont think Im pregnantClick to expand...

prometrium is supposed to suppress AF from showing but I hear all the time that this isn't the case for everyone, in my case it did suppress AF and I only got AF after stopping the meds...

I was prescribed the pills that you can take orally or vaginally, but I took my pills orally. the only side effect i got was headaches... the first month I stopped when the doctor told me to at 15dpiui bcuz of my negative HCG blood test and the second month I stopped at 13dpiui bcuz I just knew I wasn't preggers and was right cuz AF showed 2 days later.... I go in for my 3rd IUI tomorrow and Im hoping the 3rd time's a charm :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

sarahincanada said:


> I got my flow today, so thats after 3 full days free of prometrium. It seems that for some people it delays and others not.

:hugs: so sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LiSa2010 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Sarah!
> Ive been taking it the last two months and both times AF arrived 48hrs after stopping the pills...
> 
> did you call your doc's office? are they not going to give you another BETA test?
> 
> hope she comes soon, I know waiting for AF sucks....
> 
> thank you! I took my last pills saturday night so tonight will be 72 hours. Ive read for some people it takes a week :dohh:
> did you take orally or vaginally? did you stop day 14 or shorter/longer?
> I will do a beta at the end of the week if it doesnt come but I dont think Im pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> prometrium is supposed to suppress AF from showing but I hear all the time that this isn't the case for everyone, in my case it did suppress AF and I only got AF after stopping the meds...
> 
> I was prescribed the pills that you can take orally or vaginally, but I took my pills orally. the only side effect i got was headaches... the first month I stopped when the doctor told me to at 15dpiui bcuz of my negative HCG blood test and the second month I stopped at 13dpiui bcuz I just knew I wasn't preggers and was right cuz AF showed 2 days later.... I go in for my 3rd IUI tomorrow and Im hoping the 3rd time's a charm :hugs:Click to expand...

good luck! Ive done 3 IUI's and hoping to move on to IVF next month


----------

